# New beard trimmer.



## Soul boy 68

Hello gents :wave: , my beard trimmer has given up on me so I now need a new one. However I'm also looking for a trimmer that does a good job on nasal, ear and eyebrow hair. Can any of you please recommend a beard,nose,ear and eyebrow trimmer that you own or know of that's worth my hard earned cash? Would really appreciate your opinions. Many thanks.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I use one of these but may not cover your nasal needs depending on the size of your nostrils. Bought a second one after I broke my original (which was entirely my fault).
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remington-Trimmer-Ceramic-Adjustable-Variable/dp/B000OS72Y0/

Very robust, easy maintenance (none lol) and does a good job.
Amazon tells me I bought the replacement in July 16 and still going strong.
Only "complaint" would be it's a dedicated charger, would be nice if it used USB.


----------



## Sam6er

I use the Philips series 5000 hair clippers for shaving/trimming my head and beard. I use it on ears too but usually use scissors for nose and eyebrows. Saved me a fortune on haircuts lol


----------



## mar00

Sam6er said:


> I use the Philips series 5000 hair clippers for shaving/trimming my head and beard. I use it on ears too but usually use scissors for nose and eyebrows. Saved me a fortune on haircuts lol


I have this too, been really good and decent battry life still after 18 months, haven't tested watrproofness though,


----------



## Soul boy 68

Sam6er said:


> I use the Philips series 5000 hair clippers for shaving/trimming my head and beard. I use it on ears too but usually use scissors for nose and eyebrows. Saved me a fortune on haircuts lol


Without even looking yet, can I guess you can buy it from Amazon?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Anyone recommend a dedicated Nose and ear hair trimmer as to an all in one?


----------



## Sam6er

Soul boy 68 said:


> Without even looking yet, can I guess you can buy it from Amazon?


lol yes, i bought from amazon


----------



## mar00

Soul boy 68 said:


> Without even looking yet, can I guess you can buy it from Amazon?


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-St...ning-Blades/dp/B07JJF3Q2D/ref=dp_ob_title_hpc

this is the newer version of mine


----------



## Sam6er

This is the one i bought: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Cl...00+clippers&qid=1582129877&s=drugstore&sr=1-5


----------



## Juke_Fan

Sam6er said:


> This is the one i bought: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Cl...00+clippers&qid=1582129877&s=drugstore&sr=1-5


I've got this, one of the best hair trimmers I have used. Never used it for beards but have trimmed my eyebrows with it so I didn't have the Denis Healey look :doublesho

Re nose and ears, I got a similar one to this https://www.amazon.co.uk/GroomEase-Wahl-Ear-Nose-Trimmer/dp/B071Z3GTQJ from Home Bargains for £2.99 and it is good enough for what I needed.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cheers guys, plenty to ponder over.


----------



## Crackfox

I want one with a vacuum on it!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Wahl Senior is the very best beard trimmer I have used, about £115 from Amazon.


----------



## Sam6er

Juke_Fan said:


> I've got this, one of the best hair trimmers I have used. Never used it for beards but have trimmed my eyebrows with it so I didn't have the Denis Healey look :doublesho
> 
> Re nose and ears, I got a similar one to this https://www.amazon.co.uk/GroomEase-Wahl-Ear-Nose-Trimmer/dp/B071Z3GTQJ from Home Bargains for £2.99 and it is good enough for what I needed.


Thanks for that, just purchased this one for my nose and ears. Strangely Amazon prime you have to order 2 of them but an alternate seller for 20pence more you can order just one.


----------



## Sam6er

Crackfox said:


> I want one with a vacuum on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Get yourself one of these instead: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amaoma-Cut...1582206120&sprefix=hair+apron,aps,138&sr=8-19

lol. Actually quite clever, i think i need one of these when trimming my head. Mrs is always complaining about the hairs left on the floor. Makes me look like iv got yeti feet by the time im done :lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Sam6er said:


> Get yourself one of these instead: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amaoma-Cut...1582206120&sprefix=hair+apron,aps,138&sr=8-19
> 
> lol. Actually quite clever, i think i need one of these when trimming my head. Mrs is always complaining about the hairs left on the floor. Makes me look like iv got yeti feet by the time im done :lol:


I'm a lazy cheapskate - old towel on the carpet, plastic bathroom bin in the middle of the towel, I kneel on one end of the towel and bend forwards over the bin and shave my head like that so all the hairs fall into the bin. Any that miss go on the towel and get shaken into the bin after. :lol:


----------



## Sam6er

Juke_Fan said:


> I'm a lazy cheapskate - old towel on the carpet, plastic bathroom bin in the middle of the towel, I kneel on one end of the towel and bend forwards over the bin and shave my head like that so all the hairs fall into the bin. Any that miss go on the towel and get shaken into the bin after. :lol:


Good idea. Right now i just lean over the sink and most of the hairs fall into the sink which i just collect and chuck in the bin, the rest ends up as yeti feet hair lol. Im going to have to use the towel trick to save me the headache of cleaning the floor afterwards.


----------



## RandomlySet

I've been using the Phillips Series 7000 for the past 14 months or so.

The vacuum is ok, doesn't collect all the stubble, but certainly reduces the amount of mess regular ones can create.


----------



## Crackfox

Sam6er said:


> Get yourself one of these instead: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amaoma-Cut...1582206120&sprefix=hair+apron,aps,138&sr=8-19
> 
> lol. Actually quite clever, i think i need one of these when trimming my head. Mrs is always complaining about the hairs left on the floor. Makes me look like iv got yeti feet by the time im done


I just kneel in front of the bog when I do my head.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

I have similar to this for nasal, ear and eyebrows. Great piece of kit, has guards similar to a beard trimmer for doing eyebrows, so you can't accidentally take one right off😂

https://www.boots.com/remington-nano-nose-and-ear-trimmer-10233150


----------



## Crackfox

Darlofan said:


> I have similar to this for nasal, ear and eyebrows. Great piece of kit, has guards similar to a beard trimmer for doing eyebrows, so you can't accidentally take one right off
> 
> https://www.boots.com/remington-nano-nose-and-ear-trimmer-10233150


Haha yeah I've done that. The comb is quite spread out on mine, my brow went is the gap and left me looking cool as.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Darlofan said:


> I have similar to this for nasal, ear and eyebrows. Great piece of kit, has guards similar to a beard trimmer for doing eyebrows, so you can't accidentally take one right off😂
> 
> https://www.boots.com/remington-nano-nose-and-ear-trimmer-10233150


You must have got lucky and got your self a half decent one as the reviews for this are poor.


----------

